# BUYING A NEW RV (OPEN RANGE LF319RLS)



## MASONRVING (Aug 24, 2014)

I'm planning to buy a new RV 5TH  OPEN RANGE LF319RLS in the next 6 MONTHS does anyone have any thing GOOD or Bad on this or other units.  Or any New or Used 2013 to 2015.

Jack (MASONRVING@HOTMAIL.COM


----------



## JustinJohnson (Oct 13, 2014)

I have uploaded a photo of the Fifth Wheel RV. Are you interested?
Let me know.


----------

